# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Cholera in our local municipal water

## tec0

Cholera [An acute intestinal infection caused by ingestion of contaminated water or food] was found in massive amounts in our local municipal water. The local news report that our municipality can't do much about this as they are incapable. 

From wikipedia > Cholera is an infection of the small intestine that is caused by the bacterium Vibrio cholerae. The main symptoms are profuse watery diarrhoea and vomiting. Transmission occurs primarily by drinking or eating water or food that has been contaminated by the diarrhea of an infected person or the feces of an infected but asymptomatic person. 

The severity of the diarrhea and vomiting can lead to rapid dehydration and electrolyte imbalance and death in some cases. The primary treatment is with oral rehydration solution (ORS) to replace water and electrolytes, and if this is not tolerated or doesn't provides quick enough treatment, intravenous fluids can also be used. 

Antibiotics are beneficial in those with severe disease to shorten the duration and severity. Worldwide it affects 35 million people and causes *100,000130,000 deaths a year as of 2010*. Cholera was one of the earliest infections to be studied by epidemiological methods. Source

So now that we have the facts let's add some more, our local hospital is in a word horrible it is like a bad movie so add that to a possible epidemic of Cholera and we have a very real very serious problem and a pandemic in potential. 

As I understand it basic filtering is not enough and that the water needs to be boiled for up to 20 minutes before it is "safe". So we have a real problem now for boiling water uses electricity and as we all know electricity is anything but cheep. 

Now I ask who is responsible and can we take legal action against them. See I buy my water "purified water" and I am still feeling ill fact is I am showing some of the above symptoms and my medical aid is in a word "depleted" so I am going to pick up a very expensive bill soon. 

But I need to know do I and many others have grounds to put forth legal action demand our money back and what if people actually do die of this infection? Can the municipality be held accountable for murder? They know what they were doing was wrong and yet they continued regardless this was a premeditated act thus justifying this question 

What is your thoughts on this topic?

----------


## Dave A

Sue the supplier under the Consumer Protection Act.

----------

tec0 (26-Nov-11)

----------


## AndyD

You can post some links to indicate how bad the problem is.

----------

